# Halloween Fabric



## BeckyMurphy (Sep 23, 2015)

Ooo! I am ? I love Halloween Fabric.
I have loads, but never want to cut into it ?

I'm looking at making some aprons and a fabric garland this year. We're hoping to do a Halloween bake off in work on Halloween as it's the Wednesday this year ?

Great links ? thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

*raises hand* I abide by the Internet meme of having two separate hobbies: sewing and buying fabric. ;-) 

These are my most recent acquisitions (and a few I've actually *shock gasp* actually made into things already): 

https://www.equilter.com/product/248090/elegantly-frightful-skeletal-remains-black

https://www.equilter.com/product/246484/fright-night-spooky-graveyard-moss-greenglow

https://www.equilter.com/product/236000/haunted-house-trickery-cream

https://www.fabric.com/buy/228313/michael-miller-nevermore-collection-nevermore-collage-urban-grit-black

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bats-Skulls-Webs-Damask-Halloween-Fabric-Timeless-Treasures-1-2-Yard-4577-/381576984445?hash=item58d7c2b77d

And also some glow-in-the-dark thread. Where has that been all my life?


----------



## BeckyMurphy (Sep 23, 2015)

Love glow in the dark thread!


----------

